# Could my recipient have frozen some embies?



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there


I Egg shared in June/July 2010 and as a result i now have a beautiul almost 10mth old baby boy. Looking at him growing up has made me wonder a few things...my recipient got pregnant, not sure if it was a succesful birth etc as i didnt ask. My question is...could my recipient have frozen some left over embies and have more than one pregnancy from our egg sharing cycle 


I preduced 21 eggs and my recip got 10, we both went to blasto.


Advice would be apreciated thanks x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey snowhite 
Congrats on your buba and welldone on egg sharing, I think its a wonderful thing to do.  As for the frozen embies, question is did you have any to freeze?  Its not not a given that it means she did but will give you an idea of how many blasts are fit for freezing.  And how many did she have transfered on day 5? We had 4 x embies on day 5, 2 transfered (one has taken) and the other two stopped developing the next day, when they were due to freeze them.  So I guess it can go anyway, maybe she got the best of the batch or maybe there were a couple of strong ones and one is in the freezer.  Would be hard to know.

Welldone to you XXX


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi massive congrats on your pregnancy!!!!

No i didnt have any to freeze. We got to day 5 with 7 good blastos and had 2 transfered (one took) but the remaining 5 were not suitable for freezing the next day. Not sure how many recip had put back or left over. Dont know way i didnt ask this question at the time and dont want to call clinic to drag out my files. It doesnt make any difference really it would just be nice to know. I was so wrapped up in my own treatment i forgot to ask this question. x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I can imagine its frustrating not knowing but I dont think knowing would do any good either.  Say they tell you there are 2 in the freezer it doesnt mean it will produce two babies - since they might not stick or the couple might not want to go through treatment again. You just never know. . .which is probably also a good thing.

Welldone you for giving back, I didnt do a egg donation but I fully intend to do a full donation after my pregnancy as I would really like to give something back to woman who rely on wonderful people like you.

VX


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya hun,

As has been said there is a possibility of them having frozen embies... also do you know if it was a single birth or more? I wouldnt be scared in calling your clinic and asking... its your right to know this information.

i am going to call my clinic soon as my recip was due around xmas time... i will be aksing if it was a single/multiple birth, if they have frozen embies and if they will advise me if my recip gives birth again. I also wonder if they will tell me the gender so i can tell my child.

I do worry about the whole estranged-sibling attachment ideas and that my son may meet his half sis/bro and fall in love with them! Given we also used donor sperm it increases the number of half siblings!!! OR... maybe im a bit bonkers!  

good luck

k


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

You're not bonkers ^ - I have the same concerns.... its that old issue of knowing vs not knowing...for me, my opinion changes all the time and I guess we will feel differently once we are carrying or fail to fall etc....

Snow White - if you want answers, I'd def call - as its been mentioned here, it is your right to know.

Congrats on your lovely bump!

xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know from the "other" side - we got 5 eggs from our egg sharer that gave us four embryos, one became our wee boy and we've got 3 embryos in the freezer. We may well not be able to use them, sadly, but I'd be more than happy for our sharer to know about them. You have given someone the most amazing possibilities - I can't even begin to tell you what a difference having our wee one has made to our lives. If I could meet the girl that gave us half her eggs, I'd want to give her the biggest hug and tell her that she has given us the best present we could ever have had and turned us from a very sad couple to an extremely happy family    - I'd tell her how happy our son has made his grandparents, who dote on him, and his aunts and uncles and cousins, who all think he's amazing. I'm certain that the decision to egg-share can't be an easy one, but please know that it's one that literally changes lives.
Thank you!
Silver xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Silver you made me cry. More convinced than ever to donate after my pregnancy.

Congrats on your family of 3 XX


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver....THANK YOU! iv never thought of my egg sharing cycle as changing someones life so much and making another couple so happy! youv really made me look at all this from another angle. Thanks again xxxx


----------

